
Report: Microsoft is going to try to make a cheap Surface tablet… again - kartickv
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/05/report-microsoft-is-going-to-try-to-make-a-cheap-surface-tablet-again/
======
kartickv
I'd like the Surface to appeal better to people considering an iPad (Pro).
This means it should match important specs: it should be no heavier, thicker
or costlier than the iPad, have a HDR screen, have as good speakers, etc.

Some differences between the Surface and iPad are a tradeoff. Some people want
the power of a desktop OS; others want the simplicity and touch-friendliness
of a mobile OS. There's no one right answer for everyone.

But other aspects do have one right answer: nobody wants their tablet to be
heavier, costlier or have a worse screen. There's no excuse not to match
Apple's standard in these areas.

It's sad to see Windows tablets unable to compete with the iPad in that sense.

